# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  A Hill in Spain - Neues von Chris Akrigg

## noox

Fette Action - unbedingt ansehen:

----------


## noox

Übrigens, wer seine Fixie-Videos noch nicht kennt sollte sich die unbedingt mal ansehen:

Z.B.:

----------


## Tyrolens

Oder seine Teilnahme am Red Bull Mini Drome. Er hat es übrigens gewonnen.
Vollstrecker: www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46Db4n21zE  :Smile:

----------


## Sethimus

> Oder seine Teilnahme am Red Bull Mini Drome. Er hat es übrigens gewonnen.
> Vollstrecker: www.youtube.com/watch?v=O46Db4n21zE


auch du koenntest die videos direkt einfuegen...

----------


## Tyrolens

Könnte ich, aber wozu gibt's Software, die das kann?

----------


## noox

Automatisch macht's das Forum nicht - da muss man schon auf den Button klicken. Könnte man eventuell ändern - die Frage ist, ob es immer gewünscht ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

Muss nicht sein. Ich hatte nur hinter dem Filmsymbol nicht das erwartet, was dahinter steckt.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Fette Action - unbedingt ansehen:


Sieht fast so aus, als würd er mit Lockout fahren.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

> Sieht fast so aus, als würd er mit Lockout fahren.


Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Schon oben prügelt's ihn g'scheit her. Wobei bei den Stunts unten musst du extrem hart sein - vorallem hinten. Probier mal mit am Fully am Hinterrad zu hüpfen. Mit Hartdail geht das ja halbwegs. Aber mit weichem Fully ist's extrem zach.

----------


## Tyrolens

Stimmt; die Zugstufe wahrscheinlich komplett offen. Ist halt ein Trial-Fahrwerk. Anders wird's nicht gehen...

----------


## thomas.h

Wahninnsvideo! Die Felspassage anfangs könnt i mir stundenlang anschauen.

Aber auch Respekt ans Material! Mongoose Teocali? Für ein 150mm Bike nimmts die 2-3m Drops sehr sportlich!

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist ein Mongoose Nugget. Hat 130 mm Federweg.  :Smile:

----------

